# Which canned food do you feed?



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So, after finding 3 apple seeds in two separate cans of Merrick, I've decided that a switch might be in order for Odie. I contacted the company months ago after the first discovery and they assured me that all apples are cored before being added and that there shouldn't be any seeds in them whatsoever. They told me I would be receiving a refund in the mail (or a coupon to use on new cans), and I still haven't received anything. After finding another seed, I contacted them again and they told me that they were dealing with it. Still haven't heard anything. 

I don't want to have to search through the food for apple seeds every time I feed her, and I just don't trust that there won't be any in there. I picked up some Taste of the Wild canned food, and she was eager to eat the gravy it came in, but chose her wet kibble (mixed in) over the meat chunks in it. 

This brings me to my question... what canned food do you feed, and why?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dexte hates canned food...im guessing its because its so messy. He never liked messy food just the nummy ones


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm a stickler for my Blue Buffalo foods...so if Lacey gets canned food, it's either Blue Buffalo Small Breed (because she goes crazy for it) or Blue Wilderness. I've only tried the duck version of the Blue Wilderness, but it gives her awful gas. I will probably be trying the chicken one, as it is more close in ingredients to her usual Blue Buffalo Freedom for small breeds. I have found that the Blue Buffalo canned foods do not last terribly long when open in the fridge; they get yucky after about 36 hours, versus other brands which can last up to 3 days. This is probably because of the 'fresh' ingredients in them.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

blue buffalo small breed kibble and can.I mix it.dark pink bag


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

hi hun i feed my chi natured diet its a wet food not a can food its really good it can be warmed up in the winter too for a warm meal google it xxx


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like ZiwiPeak canned food! It is high quality, grain free, and my chis love it. It can be a bit expensive though if you are feeding it exclusively.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nature's Variety Instinct. 90% of the time the chicken flavor. It's grain free and gluten free:

Nature's Variety Instinct: Grain-Free Canned Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

I feed innova Eco canned. The 95%. Bailey loves is. I feed is because it's just that 95% meat the rest is water and vitamins ect


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I feed Cricket Blue wilderness or buffalo. Whichever, I grab first out of the pantry. She just finished the home style chicken dinner. Which she loved. I had a problem with the 4health. I opened the can and it looked as if air had gotten in there. The peas were all brown and cracked. I had the same problem with them when I called. I just decided it would be better to switch foods than be blown off.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

It depends. Earlier we were feeding a higher quality canned (not sure the name, but it was availible at the grocery store) to mix in with their food if they were being picky. We have a couple tubs of RR Nutrish stuff in case they are picky, but I would honestly feed something like Blue or TOTW, Origen, Acana or higher quality cans like that if mom would let me.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Altho I meed a raw diet, I have fed pans in the passed and I have fed them when traveling. I like Blue Buffalo Wilderness (I got the duck one, lamb, and turkey varieties before), Wellness Core or Welness 95% meat, Solid Gold, and I feel like there is another but my mind is drawing a blank. I try to get only grain free and high meat cans whenever I've had to feed canned.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! She is totally not impressed with the taste of the wild. Good thing I only bought a couple of cans. I think I might talk to our pet store and see what they can order in for me. I like the sounds of the ziwipeak wet food, and the store does carry their treats so I might see about that. Thanks again!


----------

